# Solar panels, LEDs, and horse trailers.



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Wrapping up my tack area in our stock trailer. Wall turned out good, we're planning the saddle racks etc... 
I plan to light the interior of the trailer. My plan is LED lighting throughout the interior powered off a group 31 battery dedicated to the trailer and its interior add ins. 
I could charge the battery off the truck but, I'd like the trailer to be independent and self contained (as far as this is concerned) so if we're camping or just wanna flip the lights on to do whatever, I don't need the truck. 
My question, what are y'all's experiences and suggestions for a roof mounted panel? I've been eyeballing som 15 to 20 watt panels with charge controllers. They seem like they'd keep the battery up, but what's good and what's junk? N-power, sunforce, Coleman, are a few brands I've looked at.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

